# Mans Perspective



## rinnylong (Mar 10, 2020)

Hello Men - Question for you. Quick overview of my other posts, but my partner and I used to be very sexual active and compatible. Never had complaints for the first few years. I haven't changed in terms of what I want to do sexually or to try new things. I look the same - attractive. He has changed completely. Gained about 50 pounds, doesn't seem to care about anything anymore - including me. Doesn't even try to kiss me - only married for about a year - 30 years old. Sex is so few and far between, I usually have to cry or scream at him and then he MAY allow me to initiate sex. Maybe once every two months. SO.. given that, he tells me he doesn't have a sexual appetite or desire. Last night I was watching some trashy show with a few girls in a pool. Immediate he got a hard on. This has happened before, watching a show and a hot girl comes on and he gets hard. Should I be upset over this? Even when he does get a hard on - he never tries to have sex with me. Just tries to hide it and goes to bed. What should I think?!


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

It's time to leave. His porn issue will not change, he likes it and not you. Sorry


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Could be a number of things ranging from a physical ailment, depression, side effect of a drug, porn addiction or maybe he just got lazy. The quick weight gain could be an issue. I would try to get him to see a doctor and then go from there.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't know your story, but an erection doesn't automatically mean that a man wants to have sex. At least it doesn't for me. So I would say, on that particular issue, no you should not be upset about it. 

The rest of your sex life, you have the right to be upset about that.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Tilted 1 said:


> It's time to leave. His porn issue will not change, he likes it and not you. Sorry


Porn addiction, laziness and crappy overall attitude came to mind immediately. See if you can get an annulment OP.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You should think that he doesn't want to have sex with you. Is this the way you want to live the rest of your life?


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> You should think that he doesn't want to have sex with you. Is this the way you want to live the rest of your life?


Yeah, Blondi is right. It really does not matter what his problems is, porn, affair, low sex drive, gay, whatever... YOU are not likely to fix it. 

Best advice is move on or at least ask for an open relationship or something... Unless you want to live a sexless life..


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He’s not interested in you. He’s the only one who knows why and he isn’t likely to tell you. That means you have a decision to make.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

If I live to be 100 years old, I'll never understand why some women are so willing to accept SO PRECIOUS LITTLE from some ass-hole.


----------

